

Why Every Startup Needs a Press Kit - PublicizePR
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/242202

======
mtmail
Co-written by [http://www.publicize.co/](http://www.publicize.co/) so let's
link to their website as well. I read 8+ YC companies already work with them.
Starts at $399/month.

